

Show HN: Build online Books directly from GitHub - bryanbraun
http://bitbooks.cc

======
sgdesign
Nice. Reminds me a lot of [https://www.gitbook.io](https://www.gitbook.io)

We actually ended up building our own Gitbook/Bitbooks for Discover Meteor, in
Meteor.

And we also have a Middleman implementation, although Middleman does 90% of
the work out of the box.

In any case it's nice to see open-source options coming out so we don't all
have to keep on reinventing the same wheel.

~~~
bryanbraun
Oh yeah, I read your follow-up post here:
[https://www.discovermeteor.com/blog/community-
translations-w...](https://www.discovermeteor.com/blog/community-translations-
with-github-middleman-codeship-heroku/)

Middleman has been great to work with, and it makes it easy to open-source the
components I'm using (like this:
[https://github.com/bryanbraun/franklin](https://github.com/bryanbraun/franklin))

